
Show HN: Turn a Press of a Button into Notifications - xyr
https://gary094.github.io/index.html
======
xyr
Hello!

I made an API endpoint to send yourself notifications. It can be used to
notify you about some output of scripts very easily or (what I did) make a
doorbell notification device using an esp8266:

[https://v.redd.it/2i6duixufzi31](https://v.redd.it/2i6duixufzi31)

If you want to try it out just follow the step by step guide:

[https://github.com/gary094/gchat-client-android/wiki/How-
to-...](https://github.com/gary094/gchat-client-android/wiki/How-to-
notifications)

Just a side note: This is work-in-progress and there may be errors or
downtime. Also, the system will automatically lock your user after 1 month but
depending on when I will finish it I can extend it further. In that case just
leave me a mail.

